# I need your suggestions for sergal design



## Martin2W (Feb 9, 2017)

Basically I need suggestions on colors, markings. You can suggest and something else. Basically my goal is badass, really cool looking sergal. I take a lot of inspiration from shineyfighter like body shape, dreadlocks. If you know something that would look good on sergal please reply.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 9, 2017)

What's the magic word?


----------



## Iriastar (Feb 9, 2017)

Black is always badass. Your sergal in your avatar does look quite cool as it is, less is more... I'd say play around with black and white and maybe some red. Idk about markings.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 9, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> What's the magic word?


Please?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 9, 2017)

Iriastar said:


> Black is always badass. Your sergal in your avatar does look quite cool as it is, less is more... I'd say play around with black and white and maybe some red. Idk about markings.


Yeah I also think about red and black.


----------



## Xaroin (Feb 9, 2017)

What I would suggest is you take a picture of cheese, and make it floofy


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 9, 2017)

Well yes cheese wedge. I should look at exotic fur colors. Exotic colors worked really well on shiney.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 9, 2017)

Is there is place where I can see all fur colors?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 9, 2017)

So i found this fur, looks good. Super Luxury Faux Fur Fabric Material - SWISS BLUE STONE
www.fabric.com: Luxury Faux Fur Matterhorn Fuchsia/Black

www.fabric.com: Faux Fur Solid Mink Deep Teal
www.fabric.com: Faux Fur Mongolian Peacock


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 10, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 10, 2017)

Iiiii'd be careful with highly patterned fur like the Matterhorn you linked. Also, Mongolian can be unruly, if used as the main fur for like, every part of your suit (still a useful fur tho.)
On fabric.com, things listed as 'luxury shag' ( www.fabric.com: Faux Fur Luxury Shag Black ) are the sorta original default fur people use aside from stuff like fox, bunny shag, Mongolian, etc. and is a good starting point for the basics. Generally, make sure not to buy fur that's under about 20 US dollars per yard (unless its on sale, in which yaaay, discounts) as anything that's below about 20 tends to be dodgier in quality.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 10, 2017)

So basically I should avoid shag?


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 10, 2017)

Higly paterned fur is ok but it will look bad when shaved.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 10, 2017)

No, feel free to use luxury shag. It's runnin less than 20 at the moment cause it's on sale/discount. So -don't- avoid luxury shag, use it as more of a 'minimum acceptable standard.'


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 10, 2017)

Martin2W said:


> Higly paterned fur is ok but it will look bad when shaved.


I was more tryna say highly patterned fur can kinda clash and look weird if not executed right.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 10, 2017)

www.fabric.com: Faux Fur Mongolian Red pretty nice


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 10, 2017)

Andromedahl said:


> I was more tryna say highly patterned fur can kinda clash and look weird if not executed right.


Well Im not the one who will be making fursuit. My maker is very profesional, so dont worry. Right know im searching for colors and designs so I can tell my maker what I want.


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 10, 2017)

Aaaah k I thought you were the one making it. My apologies.


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 10, 2017)

m.ebay.co.uk: Super Luxury Faux Fur Fabric Material - SWISS BLUE STONE | eBay so far one of the best options.


----------

